# UrQ for $900



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

i found a UrQ for $900 it needs some TLC is it a good deal or shouldnt i bother?


----------



## snoogins (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: UrQ for $900 (jordanvw)*

If it's only $900, it's gonna need ALOT of tlc. You could buy and part it. It's worth more that way.


----------



## UR-Q (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: UrQ for $900 (jordanvw)*

Jordan, you wana buy this?! If you don't send a E-mail to [email protected]


----------



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: UrQ for $900 (UR-Q)*

how much do they go for restored??? its a 83 UrQ white w/ zebra sport int. needs a rear diff and some bodywork, but i think its worth saving..


_Modified by jordanvw at 9:50 PM 9-2-2005_


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: UrQ for $900 (jordanvw)*

83 UrQ white w/ zebra sport int. sounds like a import (gray market car.).
I thought all US cars got leather?


----------



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: UrQ for $900 (URQ)*

i did some thinking, and i am gonna have to pass on this deal.. i have 4 cars and 1 project car already as it is.. anyway this is a killer deal on a rare car.. if anyone wants to know the whereabouts, IM me.. only if youre going to restore it though.. its too rare a car to be parted IMO..


----------



## snoogins (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: UrQ for $900 (jordanvw)*

"its too rare a car to be parted IMO"
It depends on the extent of the rust. If the firewall is shot, then you're ahead of the game just to part it out.


----------



## sciroccohp (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: UrQ for $900 (jordanvw)*

can you hook anyone else with the car? I am from CT and I can use a project


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: UrQ for $900 (sciroccohp)*

Just as an FYI, the car in question is a wreck, litterally. As in totaled in a side accident. And some parts have already been taken off...it's a BIG project...too big for me...and my CGT WAS a parts car when I got it...


----------



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: UrQ for $900 (duandcc)*

i wouldnt say "wreck" and definatly wouldnt say "totalled" (my version of "totalled" is not the same as a Ins Co's verion - they will total anything this vintage, rare or not) its got some sideswipe damage.. the rear wheelwell area needs some help.. but nothing structural. its a Urq.. if it was a CGT in the same shape, then id say, yea, parts car definately.. it was someone elses project car at one point - someone was going to fix it and never did.. you can see it looks like a backyard find from the pics. and im sure thats where chris found it. the stuff that chris took off of it was mostly just the rear diff (same as 4kq more or less) and the headlight bezels, and some other little things. its fixable..

_Modified by jordanvw at 9:49 PM 9-12-2005_


_Modified by jordanvw at 9:51 PM 9-12-2005_


----------

